# some knives i have made



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LOTS of blade lovers on this site, SKRDK! Very wise posting your handywork. I'm impressed. What material are you using for the handles?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work, I like the color of the middle ones handle.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

the 1st is birch dyed purple, the 2cnd is buckeye burl, and the 3rd is smoky maple. thanks my pics dont do the wood justice.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, looks like real good moose skinners.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey if you guys need burrel let me know, I come accross it when cutting down trees.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What kind of burl OAC? I would like to try my hand at call making one of these days but burl is probably not the place to start. However buckeye has always been a favorite of mine.


----------

